# VW Routan - Antenna Relocation for AM/FM Help



## Chedman13 (May 30, 2012)

I'm wondering if there is any way to relocate the antenna?

I am using a short antenna off eBay that is only about 5 inches long, but don't get good reception in the rural areas (only good reception in the city).

Any thoughts or ideas?


----------



## showtz (Mar 29, 2011)

Relocating the antenna has been on my list of mods but I have not found a good solution yet. The stock antenna works great but I can't stand the way it looks. Our last three vehicles did not have one and the routan brochure had it photoshopped out. 

Options: 
1. Euro grand voyager rear glass antenna
2. Power antenna
3. Windshield interior glass antenna


----------



## 58kafer (Jun 27, 2007)

On vintage bugs that were radio delete cars(didn't come with a radio) guys would mount the antenna either parallel to the ground just behind the front bumper or just under the front of the car. So maybe just mount it behind the lower facia lip(the black piece) and see it it works. Maybe even in the fender well and at the top of the arch there is a little opening in the plastic you could just pop the tip out of, but keep it hidden.


----------

